

Y in Practical Programs [pdf] - gnosis
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download;jsessionid=599706815304116F92FE8C621F8C0F45?doi=10.1.1.16.3065&rep=rep1&type=pdf

======
pkrumins

        We are sorry !
        This URL does not match any resource in our repository.
    

Someone has a mirror?

~~~
gnosis
Try this:

[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/summary?doi=10.1.1.16.3...](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/summary?doi=10.1.1.16.3065)

(Click on the PDF or PS links on the right to get the actual document)

